# oh how I miss COFFEE!!!



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

COFFEE AND BEER!!and wine,I'm so jelous of those who can drink all the coffee they want and not have a D attack...and Wine and oooo Martini's and champaine...I miss it all,it helped me relax so much...and be social,and I love the feeling of being tipsy...but the next day or even the same night I get cramps in my stomach..it sucksI have caffiene withdrawl and alchohol withdrawl...ITS NOT FAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AtiLaw (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep - i miss milkshakes, pizza, whole glasses of milk, cereals, real coffee, eating at restaurants. I also wish I could go for a night out drinking without rushing to the toilet 2 drinks into it, knowing everyone is laughing at me because I did my usual disapearing act for an hour!! I'm in the middle of "adjusting".. this includes jealousy at all the people I see eating and not worrying about where the nearest toilet is within 2 mins sprinting distance!!














I'm not bitter!


----------



## mholm999 (Apr 11, 2004)

I miss it all too. A beer (or three) to unwind after work, a big glass of 2% milk, ice cream or hot chocolate for dessert...I make choclate chip cookies but now only my wife and her co-workers can enjoy them. I'm sure that, given a few years, I'll be used to it.My wife loves all the things I cannot eat, and it is hard for her to see me adjusting to my body's needs. She appreciates, however, that I need to do these things for me and does not mind if, when we do go out for a meal, that I just have a glass of water.


----------



## HeatherEve (Feb 26, 2004)

Oh- a Corona with a lime- how i miss it!







I think that is one of the hardest for me! That was my favorite summertime beverage.I have to admit, i am still weening off the coffee.







I used to drink it ALL the time! Now i am down to a smidgen in a warm cup of soy milk in the morning and i seem to tolerate it ok. My b/f makes the BEST coffee!







BUT- i have had a very yummy coffe alternative at vegan restaurants and am trying to find someone who knows exactly what it was- i might actually call the restaurant (Angelica's in NYC) to find out. It tasted just like coffee, without the caffine or oils that set my IBS into a tantrum!


----------



## calid (Aug 4, 2003)

Heather: It could have been "Rocamojo". It's made from soy and is pretty good. I make mochas out of it using a little Carob, Rocamojo (made strong like espresso), Rice milk and honey. It's not like a Starbucks mocha, but heck it's close enough.


----------



## AtiLaw (Apr 11, 2004)

ooo - do u think that might be available in UK? Rocamojo?? Luckily my gf isnt a coffee lover so i dont have the torture of coffee smells in the morning before work...


----------



## HeatherEve (Feb 26, 2004)

I am on the hunt for this stuff! Any idea where i can order it? Can't wait! yummmmmmmmm!


----------



## AtiLaw (Apr 11, 2004)

well i went to their official site and you can order it online... seems to be directed at canada and u.s only tho... so im going to all the hippy organic food stores this weekend to see if they have any!







incase u wanted to order some its: http://www.rocamojo.com


----------

